# Need a Good wifi Router for 1000 sq foot



## thinkSC (Jul 11, 2014)

I am looking for a good wifi router for my 1000sq foot flat , which wifi router will be best ?? I am using AIRTEL broadband.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 12, 2014)

Budget?
IMO for 1000 sq ft, you should go for TP-LINK TL-WR941ND.


----------



## thinkSC (Jul 12, 2014)

Budget is around 1000-1500 
What about the TP-Link WR740N ??


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

Extend your budget a little and get the TP-LINK TD-W8968
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

Be sure to get the Version V2 or V3!!! 

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, IMO, for 1000 sq foot, the TP-Link WR740N will also be enough...


----------



## Bing (Jul 18, 2014)

IMO,for 1000 sq foot .Extend your budget a little and get the Huawei B880 or e589,


----------

